# Rhetts Island Quota Hunt this Weekend



## ClemsonDuckCutter (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone going?

Will it be worth going?

What should I expect to kill?


----------



## ICU2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

There's a quota hunt on rhetts this weekend? I do believe you're thinkin of the stellar Butler Island....i believe last weekend they killed 24 birds total. so id say you could expect to kill very little..... And fight the mosquitos


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 14, 2013)

ClemsonDuckCutter said:


> Anyone going?
> 
> Will it be worth going?
> 
> What should I expect to kill?



Yes everybody.

NO

Time and gas money!


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 14, 2013)

Both are good responses... I wouldn't waste my time, unless you like going to the beach.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 14, 2013)

They're all telling lies, we killed four limits in our blind last Saturday. I don't see why everyone on this site is against helping other hunters. Y'all should be embarrassed!


----------



## ClemsonDuckCutter (Jan 14, 2013)

Golden BB said:


> They're all telling lies, we killed four limits in our blind last Saturday. I don't see why everyone on this site is against helping other hunters. Y'all should be embarrassed!





GBB, if you are being honest, you are the nicest person that has ever replied to one of my posts. If you are full of it, youre good at it b/c you had me. 

No one gives Bulter any credit - if thats the case, it can only be two things: 1) locals not want out-of-towners like me huntin their land OR 2) it really does just suck... either way, i may avoid the trip from Gainesville, but I havent decided yet.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 14, 2013)

ive declined my invite for saturday. think my friend might still go.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh no the secret is out :0 duck Mecca has been exposed!


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 14, 2013)

Duck Mecca... Still laughing at that


----------



## vrooom (Jan 14, 2013)

There was a big write up about it last year.
Looks like it's pretty awesome.
And by awesome I mean awesome.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 15, 2013)

I've hunted the last five weeks out there. That being said I'm not going to waste my gas to drive 40 miles this weekend. If you go watch out for gators. They were out in full force Saturday.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

Dupree said:


> I've hunted the last five weeks out there. That being said I'm not going to waste my gas to drive 40 miles this weekend. If you go watch out for gators. They were out in full force Saturday.



You skeered of a lizard?


----------



## wray912 (Jan 15, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Yes everybody.
> 
> NO
> 
> Time and gas money!



agreed


----------



## grunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Instead of relying on other hunters for answers, maybe you should call altamaha dnr and ask them what the kill numbers for the last 2 weekends were. but if they say anything over 50 for either weekend, they're lying to. they really should post the numbers online so people coming from across the state know what has been goin on


----------



## Dupree (Jan 15, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> You skeered of a lizard?



Not at all, but the sand gnats and skeeters are bad.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

Take your skeeter spray and your thermocell.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

*You dont know about the Altamha.*



wray912 said:


> agreed


 Let them go Walt . They are gona tell you that you dont know what your talking about. Most of them have never seen the tide go out or come in.


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 15, 2013)

That tide swing is what makes it fun!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

*yea it gets real fun when you wade into the salt marsh.*



CootCartel said:


> That tide swing is what makes it fun!!


lol/lol/lol


----------



## across the river (Jan 15, 2013)

ClemsonDuckCutter said:


> GBB, if you are being honest, you are the nicest person that has ever replied to one of my posts. If you are full of it, youre good at it b/c you had me.
> 
> No one gives Bulter any credit - if thats the case, it can only be two things: 1) locals not want out-of-towners like me huntin their land OR 2) it really does just suck... either way, i may avoid the trip from Gainesville, but I havent decided yet.



It is an old rice plantation.  You will basically be drawn for one of the rice fields, and every other group will be drawn for a field around you.  The birds that will be there on Saturday have been there all week.   If you happen to get drawn for one of the two or three areas they have been sitting in, then you may kill something.   If you get drawn for one of the other 20 something blinds, then you will listen to people hail call all morning at birds that have already been shot at and are in the stratosphere.   It is a "dove type" shoot for ducks, with people shooting at birds a mile high.   Realistically, you are probably not going to kill much of anything.  I would say hope to kill 5 birds between the group and expect to kill none.  If you are expecting a lot from it, I can promise you will be disappointed.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

*dead on*



across the river said:


> It is an old rice plantation.  You will basically be drawn for one of the rice fields, and every other group will be drawn for a field around you.  The birds that will be there on Saturday have been there all week.   If you happen to get drawn for one of the two or three areas they have been sitting in, then you may kill something.   If you get drawn for one of the other 20 something blinds, then you will listen to people hail call all morning at birds that have already been shot at and are in the stratosphere.   It is a "dove type" shoot for ducks, with people shooting at birds a mile high.   Realistically, you are probably not going to kill much of anything.  I would say hope to kill 5 birds between the group and expect to kill none.  If you are expecting a lot from it, I can promise you will be disappointed.



This man has been there. Good Luck!


----------



## The Fever (Jan 15, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Let them go Walt . They are gona tell you that you dont know what your talking about. Most of them have never seen the tide go out or come in.



What is this tide you speak of???


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2013)

Fever you know most of these folks have never seen tide water. Now I know there will be no tides at Butler. But some of the will think they can walk in some of the puff mud her on the coast. 1 step and you are up to your neck in it. You and I know that if you bring your boat that some places you will have enough water to float a boat and 2 hours you wont.  That was also an inside joke for the coast boys.


----------



## ClemsonDuckCutter (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, so I have my dad almost talked-out of going all the way down to Butler Island this weekend. He still wants to go, or at a minimum go somewhere so I figured I may ask for some help.

I'm assuming that some of you know of some walk-in public land in GA, and I'm also assuming that you won't mind sharing details considering I live in another state and wont be back. 

I am just asking a favor- PM me if you must. I am really not trying to "cyber-scout" - I just don't know how many more days ill get to go do stuff like this with my old man. We live in gainesville, so Clarks Hill, Oconee, Lanier recommendations would all be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any suggestions offered


----------



## across the river (Jan 17, 2013)

ClemsonDuckCutter said:


> Ok, so I have my dad almost talked-out of going all the way down to Butler Island this weekend. He still wants to go, or at a minimum go somewhere so I figured I may ask for some help.
> 
> I'm assuming that some of you know of some walk-in public land in GA, and I'm also assuming that you won't mind sharing details considering I live in another state and wont be back.
> 
> I am just asking a favor- PM me if you must. I am really not trying to "cyber-scout" - I just don't know how many more da. with my old man. We live in gainesville, so Clarks Hill, Oconee, Lanier recommendations would all be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any suggestions offered



If you are going to do something with your dad, then I would go to Butler.  The experience is part of it, and if you are going to do it with your dad I think you should go.  You success will depend on your draw, but  I think you chances of killing something are as good, if not better, than your chances of walking in somewhere else.   The time with your father makes it worth the trip.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 17, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Fever you know most of these folks have never seen tide water. Now I know there will be no tides at Butler. But some of the will think they can walk in some of the puff mud her on the coast. 1 step and you are up to your neck in it. You and I know that if you bring your boat that some places you will have enough water to float a boat and 2 hours you wont.  That was also an inside joke for the coast boys.



Oh I caught it...I was just playing around....They will learn the hard way lol ...


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 22, 2013)

Honestly, everything i've read here is true.  Even though the information contradicts itself!  I would take my chances going to butler with my dad personally.   Yeah, the hunting can be pretty budget because of the pressure, but at least you might see some birds; more than what will happen if you just "walk in" to our reservoirs.


----------



## Felton (Jan 23, 2013)

If you add all that up it 506 Birds for 566 hunters.


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you sir... It has been terrible this year.


----------



## tcoker (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Felton. Question asked, question answered. I have no desire to use priority points and then drive 4+ hours to kill .89 ducks p/h, then again I've never really thought of anywhere in Georgia as a destination duck spot.

 That's hand written so I'm assuming you got it from the local DNR.


----------



## Felton (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah I took the picture myself from the office there at Rhetts


----------



## maughdr (Jan 23, 2013)

No tree ducks down there this year?


----------



## Dupree (Jan 24, 2013)

maughdr said:


> No tree ducks down there this year?



Saw one big flock in the stratosphere on New Year's Day at champney, which was also the only waterfowl I SAW the whole morning.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 24, 2013)

maughdr said:


> No tree ducks down there this year?



They all got slaughtered in early teal and left in the marsh to rot.


----------



## jagwall58 (Jan 24, 2013)

If you do go, take a dog. I went on December 22, my group probably killed 10 ducks. We only came out with 1 gadwall, if they don't fall in the decoys dead, you won't be able to find them. The grass is so thick, that by the time you get there they have disappeared.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 24, 2013)

jagwall58 said:


> If you do go, take a dog. I went on December 22, my group probably killed 10 ducks. We only came out with 1 gadwall, if they don't fall in the decoys dead, you won't be able to find them. The grass is so thick, that by the time you get there they have disappeared.



If he is doing the quota there's no need to worry about that. They barely left any standing grass. Or just shoot them over the open water, not over the grass.


----------



## Lparker73 (Jan 24, 2013)

I ended up going to Butler last saturday for my quota hunt after much debate on whether to make the drive.  I have to say I am very glad I went.  The DNR actually assigned a blind to the quota hunters so I am assuming he assigned the ones he thought would be the best.  We ended up with 8 ducks which is about the same as the last 3 years I have been.  The best part was that the new head DNR guy had it organized much better than in years past.  You actually have to write down the names of the hunters in your group for standby and only get 1 token per group unlike a few years ago when each person in a group would get a token even though they weren't supposed to.  He also checked your license which was a first and warned of getting a ticket for shooting early.  I was very pleased to finally see someone running it the way it should be run.  That's my 2 cents.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2013)

Golden BB said:


> They're all telling lies, we killed four limits in our blind last Saturday. I don't see why everyone on this site is against helping other hunters. Y'all should be embarrassed!



Dorty ... you ain't right bro!


----------



## maughdr (Jan 24, 2013)

Those tree ducks any good to eat? My buddy shot one last year, didn't know if they were good table fare or not


----------

